# Ideas for mounting more than one water bottle onto frame



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

So I ride mostly size small frames, which usually come with eyelets for mounting just one water bottle cage on the down tube. That's not a problem most of the time, since I usually carry my water in a Camelback. However, about a third of the time, I'm starting to ride XC exclusively, and could benefit from leaving the pack at home if I could carry a second water bottle. For those of you in a similar boat, where do you recommend carrying that second water bottle and what adaptor do you use to secure it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Btw, the frame I have in mind is my 29er hard tail.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

For rides up to 2 hours, I usually just throw a few packs of dehydrated water in the back pockets of my jersey, works great.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

How about maybe a hydration belt, like the runners use. Might be a little dorky on a bike, but if you get to carry the water that you want, who cares how it looks.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Same boat as you. I find that I just have to carry my 2nd bottle in my jersey pocket.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

On my longer rides (6-8 hours +) (out in backcountry alone) I carry survival gear in case I am forced to spend the night out there somewhere. An extra bottle or two is easy to throw in my bags.

At least one of the bottles is wide mouth to make mixing powder easier.


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, probably the easiest way to carry more water.

I'm thinking of ways to put all the water *on* the bike, but aftermarket brackets on handlebar, seat post or frame have me thinking of the possible disadvantages, either with handling or easy access to the water.



bikeriderguy said:


> Same boat as you. I find that I just have to carry my 2nd bottle in my jersey pocket.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I think its member Wazza or WarrenH who showed the brilliant idea of using automotive radiator hose clips to attach water bottle cages to front suspension forks on his Giant Anthem dually. I'm sure it would work fine on the frame tubes as well. Dont forget to put
something between the clips/cage combo and your frame tubes or forks to save the paintwork (maybe some inner tube?). Easy enough to repaint a bottle cage but a bike frame and/or fork is just hard work you dont need. Hope this helps


----------



## Mickey378 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using a waist belt water bottle holder that runners use. It works well but I think this I'm going to try a seatpost holder. I usually don't drink while in motion so I don't see a problem getting it in or out of the cage


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

I use this setup on my bike touring bike. I have a large frame bag so I can't even use the original spot for my bottle. It works great! Hose clamps holds them firm! I put a little rubber on the inside of the holder that sandwiches between the holder and fork leg. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonf150 (Dec 12, 2011)

How about something like this?

https://www.google.com/search?q=profile+design+seatpost+water+bottle+cage


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I used these to mount a second cage to my On-One Scandal with good success.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

hooverGiant said:


> View attachment 791156
> 
> I use this setup on my bike touring bike. I have a large frame bag so I can't even use the original spot for my bottle. It works great! Hose clamps holds them firm! I put a little rubber on the inside of the holder that sandwiches between the holder and fork leg. :thumbsup:


Yes, this. Hose clamps are super cheap and easy. Cut up and old tube to protect the frame or fork and a little gorilla tape to take away any side to side wobble. I've used them bikepacking, training rides, and on some ultra-endurance races.

Underneath the frame is my preferred spot, trying to get it as close to the BB as possible. It's worked well on the singlespeed and my Giant anthem.

With a small frame you might be limited on what size bottle you can throw underneath when your fork compresses. No issues with the SS, but the F/S I can only fit a 24oz or smaller.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Get one of these. Just saw my buddy's bike with this on it. I don't like anything on my bike but me, but if you don't mind the weight on your bike... VelEau 42 Hydration System | Showers Pass Showers Pass VelEau Hydration System at Interbike 2011 - YouTube


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I use a seatpost water bottle holder: Universal bottle cage adapter, adjustable, Waterbottle Hardware/Mounts.

It works well, but is a little hard to access, so I don't pull out the water bottle when I'm riding. I might try angling it like the photo in the link shows (mine points straight up), but then it might hit my legs. I have mine on a suspension bike and I needed to use a really tight cage (like the Specialized Ribcage) so the water bottle didn't eject.

There are also similar products that use velcro. I've tried one and it worked well, but I wanted something more permanent.


----------



## Mt. Tam Haze (Feb 23, 2009)

You can make your own custom bottle holder for the downtube of any bike. I do it on my 6" travel mountain bike and its pretty solid.

Heres what you need.

1- Get a standard metal bottle cage.
2- 4 zip ties
3- 1 velcro strap
4- 3m waterproof electrical tape
5- Clear protective wrap

Steps

1- Wrap the frame with clear stickers to protect from rub- not necessary.
2- Put 2 x 1 inch strips of 3m electrical tap one back for grip and to protect frame.
3- Use the zip ties to attach the cage at the top and bottom of the cage.
4- Use the velcro trap in the center of the cage- make sure its nice and snug.
5- Done

If you have a cage in the middle of the frame you can use the mount to make sure the cage doesn't move up or down.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

The problem with cages is that the bottle and spout get very dirty. I hate the taste of the dirt on the spout.


----------



## Art.C (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm with you on hating the small taste of dirt and also on how it can get into deeper parts of the spout. I disassemble and clean it out regularly in order to mitigate the dirt buildup and it helps. I went ahead and bought a cover made for the 'podium' which comes with a replacement spout as well. It works well, but it costs something like $8 which is the same or very close to what the bottle itself costs. The second thing is you obviously can't just grab it and drink while riding. 

that is all


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

hooverGiant said:


> View attachment 791156
> View attachment 791157
> View attachment 791158
> 
> I use this setup on my bike touring bike. I have a large frame bag so I can't even use the original spot for my bottle. It works great! Hose clamps holds them firm! I put a little rubber on the inside of the holder that sandwiches between the holder and fork leg. :thumbsup:


That looks like a good way to make milk shakes while you ride. Putting those water bottles on your fork like that is increasing the unsprung weight of your suspension. How does it affect your ride?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

top cap cage mount 
King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO


----------



## Pauldotcom (Aug 15, 2010)

VO Bottle Cage Clamp - Water Bottles & Cages - Accessories

I got these and they are mint. $3.99 plus a couple bucks for shipping.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been using a handlebar mount recently and it's not bad but it sucks when the bottle bounces out. If I can figure out a way to secure the bottle better I'll add a second one.


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

I use the same method that hooverGiant uses up in post #10. I also experimented with much bigger size insulated stainless steel bottles in the 40 and 64 oz Growler sizes. Then the reality of suffering heat exhaustion due to the oppressive heat cutting an end to the ride rather than insufficient amount of water carried. In my experimentation, I did find an excellent triple insulated stainless steel water bottle by Eco Vessl that kept the ice and melted water in the bottle cold for five days in my car!!!

YKN


----------

